# Swindon Smallwheels



## chriscross1966 (4 Feb 2018)

I've searched the forum and found no mention of us, so I thought I'd stick this up. Swindon Smallwheels is a social group that acts as a joint local branch of the Moulton Owners club and the Folding Society. As a result we see various (mostly spaceframe) Moultons, Bromptons from stock to wildly customised Far-Eastern style super-mods and the engineering-solutions in search of a problem Steve Parry machines, Dahons, Raleigh Twenty's, even the occasional Dawes Kingpin... we meet at Heelis (the National Trust HQ near the Outlet Centre) on the third Saturday of the month (Folding Soc clubs tend to meet on Saturdays so tha tfolks coming in by public transport are better served). Technically we're supposed to meet up at 10:30, but turning up at that time pretty much guarantees you a lonely half hour. The normal ride will be from Heelis out for 5-10 miles or so (depending on conditions) to a pub for lunch, then another 5-10 miles to a cafe, then back to Heelis or home depending... The speed isn't generally too high as not all the "senior" members ride electrically-assisted Moulton TSR's.

So that's it, all folders and Moultons welcome, third saturday of the month, 11-ish at Heelis....


----------

